# What model did you get and Why?



## Kinaitis921 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok so. I'm going to get a Cruze, that much i know. Here my problem.

I don't know what one to get.

I want the Eco for its mileage (duh) but don't because, No RS, Crap Rims, no Disk rear Breaks.

or

LTZ has Awesome rims, 4-wheel disk break, can get RS Package and Pioneer System, leather but no manual and expensive!

So, what model did you get and why? It may help me and other people make a choice.

Also If i got an Eco, would anyone trade me for LTZ rims? :th_coolio:
And the RS package, at 700$ you can get an Aftermarket for about 8-9$ is the RS worth it itself?

Can't wait to get my hands on one!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I ordered an LTZ/RS, loaded with every possible option.
gonna drive it until it dies, so might as well get one to enjoy!


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

LTZ because of awesome rims, 4 wheel disk brakes, leather, RS package and upgraded interior features. Mileage is much better than my previous car (CTS) and LTZ had most of the features that I wanted after driving a Caddy for a few years. Actually, any Cruze would be a good purchase, go with the one that "speaks" to you and don't regret or look back.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I got the LTZ/RS too. After driving a fairly bare bones Sunfire for 14.5 years I was ready for some creature comforts. Plus I never want to have to change drum brakes again!
I think the Eco rims look really nice. Not quite nice enough to trade you my 18's, but they look good IMO.
I really think the RS package dresses up the Cruze nicely. Its subtle, but definitely noticable. The accents in the fascias are a nice touch.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I have been leaning towards a 2LT with Auto, 17s, RS, Leather, Convenience Package, but with things changing for 2012, I'm waiting to see how pricing and features have really changed. I don't want the 18s and the 2LT was a few dollars cheaper than the LTZ with the same features. Waiting for the 2012 build your own program to get updated on the web site before I make my model choice.

Oh, yeah. I think the RS package is worth it. It is more than just the trim pieces.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...LTZ 'cuz the wife wanted leather seats...I wanted Eco model, which doesn't have leather seats.


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

Don't have one yet. The ECO manual wins it hands down for me. I want the 1.4 with a manual, and the ECO is the only model to offer that, so far.


----------



## EcoDan (May 25, 2011)

I first looked at the Eco because it was the only 1.4T with the manual tranny. I then noticed it had, in my opinion, the nicest rims and the MPG figures were just awesome.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

EcoDan said:


> I first looked at the Eco because it was the only 1.4T with the manual tranny. I then noticed it had, in my opinion, the nicest rims and the MPG figures were just awesome.


i agree, it is mandatory for me to have manual transmission and coming out of a car that was already getting 40 mpg i did not want to go backwards. O and i love the eco rims!!!!!!!!! forged alloys!!!


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> i agree, it is mandatory for me to have manual transmission. O and i love the eco rims!!!!!!!!! forged alloys!!!


+1! Now throw on the fog lights and I think the styling looks almost as good as the RS package.


----------



## ScottNWDW (Apr 24, 2011)

I got the Cruze 1LT. I wanted the Connectivity package and I wanted the cargo net. Those were the minimum requirements for me. 

What I ended up with though was the 1LT with Connectivity and Driver Convenience, Turbo, and 6spd. No Cargo Net, but that could be ordered through parts later, not a biggie. 

I am very happy with the choice and the car has more features on it than I am used to. I usually don't care for automatic windows and locks, but I am getting used to them. 

Definately NO Sun Roof


----------



## PurposeBuilt (May 24, 2011)

The ECO manual was PurposeBuilt for me. MPG's was the main thought. The only option were the crystal color for some bling and the connectivity package for blue tooth and cruise. There was nothing else going into the car.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I bought the Eco for the mpg that is the only reason.

It just so happens that it has the nicest rims and the best styling being lowered.

The LTZ wasn't even a factor for me...didn't like anything about that model.


----------



## dragnframe (May 27, 2011)

ECO - 1.4 turbo, 6 spd manual. that is all


----------



## doc03 (May 18, 2011)

I bought the 2LT model. The LTZ looks nice with the low profile tires but from what I have heard those tires are useless in snow, they wear faster, ride rougher and sidewalls are easily damaged and they also run around $250 each. The low profile tires do handle nice on turns but for me the bad points far out weighed the good points so for that reason I didn't get the LTZ. If I could have gotten an LTZ with the 60 series tires that's what I would have gone for. They did have a 2LT with the rear disc option, it comes with 17" wheels and 50% series tires, I would have compromised and got that one but didn't like the cocoa interior.


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

It had to be a stick, and get the best possible mileage. I've had 3 speeds, 4 speeds, and 5 speeds, but never a 6 speed, and now I can cross that off my bucket list. The Eco fit the bill best. If there was no Eco, then the LS manual or wait until the 2012's come out and get a 1LT or 2LT with the stick.


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

I wanted a MT and did not want a turbo so I went with the LS with MT. Mileage is great and it is almost $3000 less than an Eco with lower finance rates as well.....

Burt


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Reason i bought a cruze eco 6mt

1. Mpg 
2. Comfort and style
3. Manual Transmission
4. Wheels 

 :th_alc:


----------



## Kinaitis921 (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow! 

Thanks for all the input!

Yea, I really want a manual, so I do think I will be going with the Eco.

I am pretty suprised though, it looks like a pretty even split of people that went either with the LTZ/RS Or Eco. Looks like I was on to something.

Yea the biggest thing is those **** Drum Break on the eco, I can get different rims and put on a custom body kit (RS is cool, Custom is better plus I have a buddy in the Custom Car business).

Anyone know how much lower the Eco is in comparison to the other models? 

Anyone know what the best site is to start looking at **** 18x105 rims? (Why did chevy do this to us?) Yes i know ill loose a little on the MPG but ugh im sorry those rims are bad IMO. 

Again Thanks for the input.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Well if you wait for a 2012 then you can get an LT/LTZ with a 6SP manual. 

Honestly while i think its kind of lame that it has drum brakes the brakes on the eco are very good. 

The LTZ with 4 wheel disc 60-0 is 119-122ft depending on what mag you read and the eco with disc/drum is 129. 

Not really a big deal.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I believe the 6SP manual is NOT (yet) available for the 2012 LTZ, it's the only model with only 6SP automatic transmission available.


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

oshia86 said:


> Don't have one yet. The ECO manual wins it hands down for me. I want the 1.4 with a manual, and the ECO is the only model to offer that, so far.


Picked up my m6 ECO yesterday. Love the manual with the turbo engine. A good bit more useful than the 1.8 with the manual.

If I didn't physically see that the thing has drums on the rear, I would never know. It stops better than the G8.


----------



## CruzeBuilder (Jun 18, 2011)

LTZ with rs package simply because it's the first brand new vehicle I have ever owned and said "screw it, if i'm in.. I'm all the way in!"


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

I chose the ECO because:
Manual transmisison
Turbo 
Wheels
Lower suspension
MPGs

Yeah, leather and a sunroof would be nice, but Im pretty content with my purchase. I saw some other models at the dealership all decked out and close to $28k!!! That, IMO defeats the purpose in what this car is supposed to do


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

2013 Cruze LTZ RS. Because I wanted the LTZ.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Also wanted the LTZ for the standard push button start system.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ECO MT - I drive 300 miles a week mostly at 55-65 MPH. Fuel economy was my number 1 priority and I didn't want a hybrid. Turns out of all the Cruze trims, the ECO's wheels are the ones I like the best. The ECO MT was about 90% of what I wanted and what it didn't have I was able to add (bluetooth streaming and spare tire). The car fits my personality far better than did the Lancer.


----------



## Cruze-2LT (Nov 18, 2012)

A 2LT because ther was no way I was going to spend that much on a car and have rear drum brakes. The leather was a nice bonus.


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

1LT / RS

Least expensive option for the 1.4liter Turbo - Had to have an Auto for the wife.

Best bang for the buck.

Custom installed leather
Turbo
Auto
Tint
RS package 

for $17,500 with 129 miles on it.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Eco, mainly because the manual trans and mpg at first, it was the only way to get a manual in 2011. Along with all the extras that come with the eco like being lowered .4 inches, 17" wheels, lip spoiler and turbo 1.4l.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

2013 2LT 6M. Would have been an LTZ if they offered a 6M.


----------



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)

My biggest factor was highway MPG, so Eco MT. It had everything else I needed, and I like the look with the lowered suspension and wheels.


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

2LT- wanted the sportier suspension, MT, rear disks. Also got the pioneer pkg & RS. The RS trim has fogs + nicer bezel trim on the guages. The DIC is also supposed to display more info (not sure what). 
On my 1st tank, i got 30 mpg, with spirited driving& 87 octane- good enough for me. My preference was geared toward handling than economy.
IMO:
For handling/ sporty driving- 2LT (lighter than LTZ, LTZ would be OK, if u don't care about weight, MT) 
For luxury- LTZ
For ECO- ECO
For low funds- 1LT (folks get decent mileage on this as well ..)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

1LT 6M. Black granite metallic with the jet black interior. I really liked the red and black interior, but I wasn't sure how long it would keep looking that nice.

I liked the LS a lot and was impressed with its offerings for a cheap car, but wanted cruise control, a power seat, alloy wheels, and of course, the sweet little 1.4T engine. At this point in my life, I wanted a relatively inexpensive new car - I was tired of car repairs - with excellent gas mileage, and a few good creature comforts, and that's exactly what the Cruze was to me. 

I liked the engine in the Eco, but I hated that the car dropped out of any powerband whatsoever as soon as you hit 4th, 5th, and 6th gears. I found myself shifting at what I thought was a reasonable RPM, then flooring it, bogging, and waiting for the engine to catch back up in the next gear. 

I didn't want leather again - tired of burning my butt in the summer on my old car on the black leather, and I also loathe tan interiors, so it was between those 3 trim levels for me.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

LTZ was the only thing on my radar. I can't drive stick and I wanted a pimped out ride.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

2011 ECO 6M Black Granite Metallic with Medium Titanium Grey interior. 



> and I also loathe tan interiors, so it was between those 3 trim levels for me.


I hate tan interiors too-difficult to keep clean looking. Purchased end of June 2011. At the time I purchased it was the only 1.4T Turbo w/manual available. I am an Engineer so I found all the ECO tweeks intriguing. Also earlier in the year(march 2011) when I started looking - gas prices were headed (per the media) to $5 per gallon. I have a 2004 GTO so my need for speed and outrageous torque is satisfied.


----------



## dsg (Jan 4, 2013)

2012 1LT, 6M, black granite with black interior. Wanted to keep a stick in the family as we were ditching a much loved, yet hated SAAB. Needed to at least be an LT as cruise is a must. Gas mileage was also a top priority. We were looking used, so the choices were slim. Found ours in May with 7K, for sale by a private owner. So far, in a mix of city/highway driving, we havent had a tank less than 30mpg; most average 33 (I figure out each tank). Currently has 17K


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I was leaning towards the ECO automatic. Then decided to get the 1LT because it was cheap yet with real rims, not like the ls model with hubcaps which i dont mind...i didnt want foglamps. So all in all, the LT standard was good for me since it was cheap for what it had in it. Only things mine doesnt have is sunroof, foglamps, bodykit, and rear camera. I didnt need all that other fancy stuff. Plus the LTZ wheels makes the car ride kinda rough...i think thats because there was prolly too much air in them but i hear its common with larger sized wheels. It depends anyway.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

2012 LS 6MT. I wasn't actually planning on buying anything, what with not a whole lot down and iffy credit (not terrible, but not great), so I went with the cheapest option when I submitted my info to USAA. Figured I wouldn't miss the power seat and cruise control, and I was half right - waiting for my dealer to get back to me on enabling the new wheel. With the tweaks I've found here, I get close enough to Eco mileage that the price difference is irrelevant. I'm perfectly OK with the 1.8's responsiveness and the LS' overall performance.


----------



## vmaxed (Jan 17, 2012)

I got the LTZ/RS loaded for the SO :grin:


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Eco 6mt , for fuel economy and light weight rims and lower curb weight wish is came with dvd nav tho.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

Anyone who has the 2013 2LT mind posting what they paid? I want a stick, but I'd like the rear disc brakes and gearing of the LT models. I drove a 2013 Eco stick yesterday and loved it. I'd prefer the RS option as well but thats not a deal killer for me.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Once the rear drums on the ECO are properly adjusted they tend to stay adjusted and will definitely stop the car in an emergency. Rear discs aren't really needed on the Cruze.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

obermd said:


> ECO MT - I drive 300 miles a week mostly at 55-65 MPH. Fuel economy was my number 1 priority and I didn't want a hybrid. Turns out of all the Cruze trims, the ECO's wheels are the ones I like the best. The ECO MT was about 90% of what I wanted and what it didn't have I was able to add (bluetooth streaming and spare tire). The car fits my personality far better than did the Lancer.


For my second Cruze I was actually looking at the Sonic. The LS I picked up was the loss leader for Ed Bozarth Lone Tree's Memorial Day sale so it was actually the least expensive new car on the lot.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Anyone who has the 2013 2LT mind posting what they paid? I want a stick, but I'd like the rear disc brakes and gearing of the LT models. I drove a 2013 Eco stick yesterday and loved it. I'd prefer the RS option as well but thats not a deal killer for me.



Here ya go rusty. This is like mine. I paid the same price for it as what it shows. Please visit this link. 2012 Chevrolet Cruze LT w/2LT FWD - Chevrolet dealer in Des Moines Iowa


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

oshia86 said:


> Picked up my m6 ECO yesterday. Love the manual with the turbo engine. A good bit more useful than the 1.8 with the manual.
> 
> If I didn't physically see that the thing has drums on the rear, I would never know. It stops better than the G8.


 
 

Join Date: Jul 2008
Posts: 383 









*G8 GT 60-0 braking 109 feet..how??* 
[HR][/HR] Ok, so you see the other cars with their front factory Brembos (TLS, G35) and you have the G8 GT with simpl 4 wheel disc claw the asphalt and bring the big sedan to a stop from 60 in an insane 109 feet! The TLS with its brembos gets the work done in 129 feet...

Cruze Eco 60-0 mph in 121 feet


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Eco MT, I got it because 1 i love the wheels, 2 it was the only 1.4 MT in my area. The only regret was I wish I got something with leather and the pioneer sound.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

2011 1LT with everything except the RS package.

Would liked the RS package but wasn't a deal breaker.

Got the one I got because of the deal I got.

But probably got the deal because of the defects lol.

So far though the oil tests have come back good so I don't know if I have the piston defect or not and I have not gone through one drop of oil. The level has always stayed the same between the oil changes. I have tromped on it at 60 mph and it does have good kick to me so the engine so far seems fine to me and free of defects but I am no expert and so who knows hopefully I lucked out and they caught the problem before my engine was assembled. 

The only other thing is the coolant and where it is going. It is not dropping at extreme levels but does go down slowly. I just worry if it is boiling off because if something is causing the coolant to boil off and evaporate that isn't good for the long term. Coolant shouldn't get hot enough to boil off and if it is look for hoses to burst and other items to wear quickly. 

I am happy with all my options I got and didn't really desire a leather interior or more expensive bigger tires. I like the wheels on the LT1 they look nice and have simple clean look to them. I had drums on my 96 civic and I never got them changed for the whole life of car from bought new to 120,000 plus when I got rid of the car so drums if adjusted right can last a very long time.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

My only requirements were a 1.4t MT Cruze under $20k. I just can't bring myself to pay upwards of $25k for an economy car.

Anyway, I ended up with a 2012 Eco MT because it was the only car on the lot with the 1.4 and a manual that wasn't black. I love how black looks, but living on a dirt road I knew I would grow to hate it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

obermd said:


> Once the rear drums on the ECO are properly adjusted they tend to stay adjusted and will definitely stop the car in an emergency. Rear discs aren't really needed on the Cruze.


Sorry I meant I'm more interested in the sport suspension that the LT2 has. Does it make a big difference over the eco? How much difference does the gearing in the LT models make over the eco?

The Eco I drove had the MyLink fancy touch screen radio...is that standard for the Eco's? Also what's the option called for the better speaker system?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Sorry I meant I'm more interested in the sport suspension that the LT2 has. Does it make a big difference over the eco? How much difference does the gearing in the LT models make over the eco?
> 
> The Eco I drove had the MyLink fancy touch screen radio...is that standard for the Eco's? Also what's the option called for the better speaker system?


I'm sure there are differences in the suspension but I haven't had any issues with my ECOs handling, even on mountain roads. The car tracks exactly where I point it. The ECO has taller gearing that results in about a 600 RPM drop in 6th gear relative to the LS (1.8). I'm turning 2000 RPM at 65 MPH. Someone with an LT please chime up with their 65 MPH engine speed for Rusty.

I think MyLink is standard on the 2013 ECOs, 2LTs, and LTZs. I have a 2012 so I don't know for sure. The upgraded stereo is a Pioneer system. Poke around here to find out what people think about it. Neither system ships standard with a sub, but there is a GM Sub available for the base radio. Frankly if you're looking for a better sound system in the Cruze I would take a look at XtremeRevolution's SQ thread.


----------



## vmaxed (Jan 17, 2012)

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Sorry I meant I'm more interested in the sport suspension that the LT2 has. Does it make a big difference over the eco? How much difference does the gearing in the LT models make over the eco?
> 
> The Eco I drove had the MyLink fancy touch screen radio...is that standard for the Eco's? Also what's the option called for the better speaker system?


You can find it all here 2013 Chevy Cruze | Compact Car | Chevrolet


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> I'm sure there are differences in the suspension but I haven't had any issues with my ECOs handling, even on mountain roads. The car tracks exactly where I point it. The ECO has taller gearing that results in about a 600 RPM drop in 6th gear relative to the LS (1.8). I'm turning 2000 RPM at 65 MPH. Someone with an LT please chime up with their 65 MPH engine speed for Rusty.


2500-2600 sounds right (I think it is the same as the LS). It's right around 3000 @ 80.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Big difference in the ECO MT transmission. 98 MPH is 2900 RPM for me. Once I'm on the highway I rarely see anything over 2500 and that's only when passing on a two lane road. I tool up I-70 west of Denver in 5th gear at 2600 RPM/65 MPH, which is why I think the non ECO manuals turn at 2600 RPM at 65 MPH - the ECO's 5th gear has the same ratio as the LS's and LT's 6th gear.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Eco 6MT. Autumn Metallic and Silver Ice. Gas mileage is nice, but I like the wheels and how it comes standard. The car looks weird without the little rear lip spoiler. And as I've said plenty of times before. The Eco stops in 120 feet with rear drums. 10 year ago the only thing that stopped that good, period, was an NSX


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

2011 LTZ because there was 2 2011's on the lot and the 2012's had just arrived so got a killer deal on a LTZ cause other car was an LT with hardly any options.


----------

